# Baby Rice - How many spoonfuls???



## LH1

Hi everyone

How confusing is weaning!!!  I'm just about to start Tom on baby rice but a tad confused as to how much I should give him.  I mentioned to my HV that I was going to start him on it due to having a few 5am wake up calls but didnt think to ask how much I should give him (sleep deprivation)!!


I am going to make it up with one teaspoon rice to 10 milk but then how much of what I have made should he be having  -  my friend says 1 teaspoon but I cant see that doing much good!!

Any feedback greatly appreciated (cos I feel a bit stupid)!!

Thanks 

Lou


----------



## Leanne

Hi Lou,

I gave my boys 2 or 3 spoonfuls for the first few days (at 4 months) and by a week they would have 6-8 spoonfuls. I gave it to them after their milk and they let me know how much they wanted!

L xx


----------



## jeanette

Hiya

Just make up a couple of teaspoons initially for your baby to get used to the consistency and to start developing this new skill.

After a couple of days..if everything is fine increase by a few more teaspoons..let baby guide you.

jxx


----------



## moomin

Hi,

I just started weaning my daughter last Saturday at 5 months and was also concerned about the quantity. The first day she also had babyrice (1 to 10 mix) and ate the lot! I was expecting her to refuse when she had had enough but she didn't. The books I read would suggest 1-2 teaspoons at around 4 months so I am hoping my daughter took more because of her age. She doesnt seem to have suffered any bad reaction. It is very confusing!!

Moomin


----------



## ChickenPie

we started with a teaspoon of baby rice during Heathers feed- initially at lunch time. Its a hard one- as with hungry babies(like ours!) she would have quite a bit of rice then not finish her milk- so its finding a balance.
Even now she is on 3 small meals aswell as milk feeds there are days when she has lots of food and less milk- you very much have to take your cues off them, but be guided by their weight gain etc.
Its a really fun time though! enjoy!
love Rachel x


----------



## LH1

Thanks all

I'm armed with bibs, muslim cloths etc and looking forward to giving it to him.  Knowing Tom (hungry horace) he would just eat the lot and cry for more so will give him his full bottle and a couple of spoonfuls.

Thanks again

Lou


----------

